# Just switched to sand from gravel!!



## CallieDee (May 21, 2012)

Hey all, I'm very excited because I just switched my 55g tank to sand from gravel and the results look amazing! I was terrified of doing this change because I was so worried about throwing off my levels...but I'm pretty sure I did it properly, only time will tell however.

Here are some pictures:






















We have all juveniles in the tank: 2 Jack Dempseys, 1 Blood Parrot Cichlid & 1 Pleco.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Great job! It looks very nice.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------

